# My favorite color...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Green.....it goes with everything.

Regards, Mike

1. 2nd Alfalfa/Orchard ready for the knife.

2. Ready for the inline.

3. Hybrid Sorghum.

It is beginning to get green in East Tennessee....and I am grateful.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Except yellow...ugly combo. 

Just teasing. Kind of.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Everything indeed.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

It got to 40 degrees today woohooo still got 10 inches of snow, supposed be in the mid to high forties all week


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Mike, that is a nice looking stand of alfalfa/orchard. I can't wait for everything to green up too.....it has been a long drawn out winter.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Mike , you forgot GREEN is the color of MONEY, I got to go with Deadmoose , Green is great except with yellow, They paint them green so they blend in with the hedge row out back


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

snowball said:


> Mike , you forgot GREEN is the color of MONEY


Now come on snowball, you don't really think that I have forgotten that do you.....after all, I am partial to John Deere.  Love that green and yellow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Green is good. So are greenbacks.









Mike-where are the pics of your pretty green tractors?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Mike it takes alot of the dead green presidents to pay for the green and yellow iron, I got nothing against them They gave me a nice paycheck of 12 yrs , Just jealous I can't Have a shed full of the green & yellow LOL


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Green is good. So are greenbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never liked to boast....it has always brought me bad luck.....and that would be doing so by some folks views. Besides, if you have seen one JD you have seen them all .

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I know what you mean Mike last time I boasted it was about the girl I took to home coming, She married to the guy boasted to about her. That taught me a valuable lesson


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> I know what you mean Mike last time I boasted it was about the girl I took to home coming, She married to the guy boasted to about her. That taught me a valuable lesson


Never know, mighta been a good thing....


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Yea devildawg , is was... I heard she cheated on him, I'am pretty sure her favorite color is green too... think she might be high maintenance, It was a good lesson though LOL


----------

